# Query Regarding Katherine Ruth Heyman



## species motrix

Katherine Ruth Heyman was a prominent American pianist from the first part of the century, the main conduit for America's introduction to Scriabin, a composer, a close friend of Ezra Pound and the author of a strange, interesting little book I just discovered called The Relation of Ultramodern to Archaic Music. 

Question: Would anyone here know where to find recordings of her music (including that which she wrote an that which she performed)? All I've found on the Internet is a track on a compilation only available in Japan, and OCLC only shows 78s.


----------

